# daydreams



## AMT (Sep 23, 2005)

I have been having daydreams about suicide for ages, but recently they have grown more and more frequent. im just at school, i lose concentration and i just sit there until i "wake up" its like sleeping with my eyes open. Is there any way this will stop on its own or something, i dont particularly want to stay having sadistic/ massochistic daydreams they tend to make me more angry although i dont usually show it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 23, 2005)

I think you should talk to a doctor about it, AMT. I won't even try to diagnose it but it could be a few things, two of them related to sleep disorders.


----------

